# Iran...WOW!



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Iran map









*Tehran*




































*Kish Island*



























































































From May 12, 09


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*Persepolis*


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

*nature*































































Please visit Iran forum


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

wow nice..... plz bring more pics of country side and valleys


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thanks Mojo


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

The Zagros Mountains


----------



## JAG2 (May 7, 2004)

Nice pictures , greetings from Indonesia.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thank you JAG2



Mojojojo. said:


> The Zagros Mountains


Nice picture Mojo.


----------



## 6y 4 ever (Dec 24, 2008)

i always loved iran it hase such a beautiful places


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

I like the pics of Persepolis


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thanks yall for the nice comments 






































By arashmordad -- Iran forum -- Nature of iran


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

i want to go to Iran next year, hopefully i can, with an iranian.


----------



## Pakia (Jun 29, 2006)

*Amir Chakhmagh, Yazd*










































Iran -WOW should have atleast a dozen threads, one for each province, as one is not enough for a historic & vibrant country like Iran. IMO


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pivra said:


> i want to go to Iran next year, hopefully i can, with an iranian.


I hope you have a great time bro Don't forget the dress code if you're a woman otherwise you'll be fine. Also, those cities that i'm posting pictures of, are must see cities of iran. Rememer to visit them all, specially the Persepolis kay:



Pakia said:


> Iran -WOW should have atleast a dozen threads, one for each province, as one is not enough for a historic & vibrant country like Iran. IMO


Thanks Pakia Very nice Yazd photo.


----------



## Aadil.Aijaz (May 31, 2008)

WOW!
Iran is so beautiful.... I'll sure visit this country once in my life...


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> I hope you have a great time bro Don't forget the dress code if you're a woman otherwise you'll be fine. Also, those cities that i'm posting pictures of, are must see cities of iran. Rememer to visit them all, specially the Persepolis kay:
> 
> 
> Thanks Pakia Very nice Yazd photo.


I'm a guy so Iran will be freakin' awesome for me.  plus, unlike many snobby western nations i can ask for my visa upon arrival in Iran. My friend is going back home so I am following, I heard Tehran has streams and artificial canals and stuff and the mountains with different ethnic restaurants.  I can speak Arabic so I understand some words when I see written Persian

eg. 

Ism
shaghul
ahl 
ba3ad
khabar
qalb
shaheed
and I think Persians use "saba7" for "morning" too, right? or am I wrong lol?
I also think
tareekh is also in Persian (history)
maktab
probably many more, hopefully I'll understand something when i'm in Iran lol.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pivra said:


> eg.
> 
> Ism
> shaghul
> ...


hmm... we don't have a word as ba3ad! Also morning in persian is "sobh." Other than those two all the other words that you listed are understandable for Iranians; great job 

Tell you what. you seem to be a perfect English speaker, so speak English in Iran because pretty much everyone understands English (except some old people, lol)



Aadil.Aijaz said:


> WOW!
> Iran is so beautiful.... I'll sure visit this country once in my life...


Thank you Aadil.Aijaz


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> hmm... we don't have a word as ba3ad! Also morning in persian is "sobh." Other than those two all the other words that you listed are understandable for Iranians; great job
> 
> Tell you what. you seem to be a perfect English speaker, so speak English in Iran because pretty much everyone understands English (except some old people, lol)
> 
> ...


ba3ad is ... ba-ayn-dal ... 

I know Kurds use 'dunya' as well, same for Persians? 


I also know that abadan is also used by Persians hahaha.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pivra said:


> ba3ad is ... ba-ayn-dal ...


Ok, good to know What does it mean though?



Pivra said:


> I know Kurds use 'dunya' as well, same for Persians?


Yes Persians use that word as well. It means world and it's also a girl's name.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> Ok, good to know What does it mean though?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes Persians use that word as well. It means world and it's also a girl's name.



ba'ad is "after", I think I saw it in Persian, but it might be some other language. how many Persians understand Arabic if they don't understand English? but I'm going with a Persian so Im not really worried about communicating at all. :lol: And when shopping, a pen and a paper, or a calculator speaks more than words. :lol:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Pivra said:


> ba'ad is "after", I think I saw it in Persian, but it might be some other language. how many Persians understand Arabic if they don't understand English? but I'm going with a Persian so Im not really worried about communicating at all. :lol: And when shopping, a pen and a paper, or a calculator speaks more than words. :lol:


Let me see... I believe there are not much people who understand Arabic very well. But don't worry I promise that many people understand English. Even if your Iranian friend wasn't with you you'd be OK


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Persiancat said:


> Let me see... I believe there are not much people who understand Arabic very well. But don't worry I promise that many people understand English. Even if your Iranian friend wasn't with you you'd be OK


man, i'm so excited, can't wait til next year's summer. I know how to say a phrase in Persian


marg bar Amreeka shaytan-e bozorg :lol: will they give me a discount for the visa? haha


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely pics:cheers:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Thank you



Pivra said:


> man, i'm so excited, can't wait til next year's summer. I know how to say a phrase in Persian


Well i hope you have a great time. 



Pivra said:


> marg bar Amreeka shaytan-e bozorg :lol: will they give me a discount for the visa? haha


hahaha! Try to avoid those words  Not many people like them anymore!


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

But you can also say Jahan, I think the correct word is Jahan since Dari people use it and Dari is correct persian we in Iran speak a dialect of farsi... but whatever xD lol.


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

TEHR_IR said:


> But you can also say Jahan, I think the correct word is Jahan since Dari people use it and Dari is correct persian we in Iran speak a dialect of farsi... but whatever xD lol.


what does jahan mean?? I know jahanam haha (its hell in arabic) but what is Jahan in Farsi? 

Another word I remember I have seen in Farsi that comes from Arabic is 'bidoon' or 'without'.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Jahan means more like universe. Jahan and dunya are similar and related words.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

I understand and can write many of the Farsi words bcoz Urdu vocabulary developed under Persian, Arabic, Turkic, Hindi, Panjabi and now even English


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

I was sitting in a Persian office today and I caught a new Persian word that is from Arabic "IqtiSaad" hahaha, two Persian guys were talking and it was like gibberish gibberish and then "iqtiSaad", ONE WORD jumped out to me in Arabic. I'm awesome LOL.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Tabriz
By Shapoor -- Iran forum


























































































​


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Pivra said:


> ba'ad is "after", I think I saw it in Persian, but it might be some other language. how many Persians understand Arabic if they don't understand English? but I'm going with a Persian so Im not really worried about communicating at all. :lol: And when shopping, a pen and a paper, or a calculator speaks more than words. :lol:


Very few Iranians can speak Arabic, they are mostly in the south (Khuzestan, Hormozgan, etc). Knowing how to read Arabic will help you to read signs, but in Tehran the signs are in English also lol. As long as you know English and brush up on a few common Persian words you will be fine, especially if you are traveling with an Iranian. Have fun and take many pictures!


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Have you ever gone to Iran Libra?


----------



## Pivra (Nov 20, 2007)

Libra said:


> Very few Iranians can speak Arabic, they are mostly in the south (Khuzestan, Hormozgan, etc). Knowing how to read Arabic will help you to read signs, but in Tehran the signs are in English also lol. As long as you know English and brush up on a few common Persian words you will be fine, especially if you are traveling with an Iranian. Have fun and take many pictures!


I notice that Persian vowels function very differently from Arabic vowel especially the alif, it sounds more like a long open Ooooo than an A; and you guys use the alif qur'aniyya a lot too (the one with the long squiggly line on top). The waw is also very strange with a strange usage hahaha and there is the J that I can't really say lol (ra with 3 dots). I like how Persian sounds, it sounds very soft and like not "edgy"; somewhat like smooth mellowy. 

BTW, I just learned a new word that is like Arabic in Farsi, your "khoda 7afiZ", the 7afiZ is from "ح ف ظ" root means like to save or to retain. 

ps. If I had more time in my life I would have learned Farsi. Once I watched an Iranian movie with 2 friends, a kurd and a persian, in Canada. Its about a woman who came back with her husband from the USA to find out that her husband already had another wife. She was also pregnant, so she got upset and went into a taxi and didn't speak to the driver. So the driver took her home to his mother. etc etc It was a comedy LOL, I liked it. :lol:


----------



## ABC LV (Aug 27, 2008)

Iran is a one of the countries which I would like to visit some day.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Lavasan City
By Gilgamesh









































































By Shapoor


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Great thread of a beautiful country with a proud history. I love the geographic diversity. :yes:


----------



## Vision89 (Mar 21, 2009)

never expected it before:nuts:


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

For those who would like to learn some Farsi (Persian), you can go here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=818448

Thanx for directing me here Persian cat


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)




----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

^^Truly amazing pictures you find on the net arash! Thanks for sharing, I enjoyed looking at those pictures over and over :cheers:


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Conversations with young Iranians:






^^ in the end the long haired guy says "javanashun" which means "their youth," if you are wondering











Fashion in Iran (I think the report is stupid itself, if you understand farsi you'll know why)


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Yazd


----------



## Dollar Alchemist (May 30, 2009)

*The inscription is upside down on the top side of the photo.*



arashmordad said:


>


Hi
Excellent picture
Just a question the script in Arabic is upside down on the dome side of the picture can you explain if its a camera trick.
AA


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

the script is on the ceiling of the door way pointing in, so it looks upside down.


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

nice clips, gives an insight into the Iranian culture. What is striking though is that they seem quite liberal in contrary to the general belief.


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

arashmordad said:


> Fashion in Iran (I think the report is stupid itself, if you understand farsi you'll know why)


That's what iranian government has done to the youth hno: Thank you arash for sharing.


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Abyaneh village


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

Right now, this is wassup in Iran: presidential election!



































































































Election Campaigns Along side Middle East's Longest Ave. (Vali Asr Ave.) in Tehran today


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Hi there*

Hi Persian Cat..

looks like a tought-but participative campaign..What are the chances for Mussavi to win the elections??..any polls?

:hi:


----------



## Persiancat (Jan 30, 2009)

isakres said:


> Hi Persian Cat..
> 
> looks like a tought-but participative campaign..What are the chances for Mussavi to win the elections??..any polls?
> 
> :hi:


Hey isakres, 

Right now, Mousavi is the most popular candidate and he's won the heart of Tehran's people as the pictures suggest. So, i predict that he'll be Iran's next president


----------



## Shapoor (Jan 3, 2009)

Recently there was a poll saying ahmadi is winning, only 1000 people participated in it, and besides the media is at ahmadi's side so I don't think it's accurate. I'm worried that the media attacks will take Mousavi's popularity down, but I think he will win by a very tiny vote difference.


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Iranian flag﻿ = Ahmadinejad
Green = Mousavi
Red = Karubi
Blue = Rezaii


----------



## isakres (May 13, 2009)

*Thanx!*

Thanx for the info Persiancat and Shapoor.

Hope the best for Iran whoever wins the election and keep loading those pics dude.

Cheers.


----------



## arashmordad (Jan 8, 2009)

Tehran


----------

